# Ear cleaning help



## kodagoodboy (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry if this is a repeat question...I would like to know if any of you clean your dogs ears with a mixture of water and vinegar..I was told to use an equal mixture and flush and massage. Also was told that alcohol could be mixed in equal parts to help dry the ear. Just curious if this would be good or not. Again I am sorry if this is a repeat question.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

We use an ear cleaner that the vet gave us when he had an infection, we still have tons left over. It's just a generic cleaner. He also recommended alcohol too which we used and dog doesn't seem bothered.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

We use Otocleanse or Triz EDTA.
I would be very careful if using any alcohol , vinegar OR peroxide..it can irritate and/or dry out the skin in the ear making it more succeptable to infections......... Additionally he/she will tell you to use a product over another due to the TYPE of infection that Koda/Kellie has (IE Bacterial or fungal) or if it's an infection at all.....some dogs produce more ear wax (blackish brownish ) due to allergies, etc...... sometimes it's just going to need a good cleaning (we use hypo-allergenic baby wipes in this house for that)
Ask your vet what to use....$20.00 says he'll tell you to use Oto- Cleanse.... or Triz..........


----------



## kodagoodboy (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the help Wrenny and Kate... I will give my vet a call and see what they would have me try, Just figured I would ask about the other first.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

This is a repeat from a question I asked because my GSD had a yeast infection. If you can find that post, there is tons of great advice on it. 

In my situation, the dog had a yeast infection, and cleaning his ears was extremely difficult. Apparently, the vinegar/water mix is fine, but how would I ever know if the yeast infection was cleared, and before using vinegar and water, the infection must be cleared.

The bottom line is I am now using baby wipes. The dog allows me to put those in to at least the first part of the ear drumb.

Let me know if you can't find the earlier post regarding this issue.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is a previous thread with information from product(s) to actual application if your dog is unhappy with the process.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=405035&page=2#Post405035


----------



## kodagoodboy (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link to the post....lots of good info.


----------

